# Schaudt Electrobloc



## enjohn (May 2, 2008)

Hello all, I am at last back onto the forum following a really disastrous year. In one of my last posts, (http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-93665-.html) I referred to the continuous problems with the 12v electrical system in my Hymer A Class. I was at the 'Ending the Retirement Dream' stage as there was no apparent solution. Well, we thought the dream had ended after breaking down 8 times on our way down to Spain in January! Eventually, after being conned by 2 French garages in Montpellier (Sud Autos the worst, so avoid like the plague!) the fault was diagnosed to be the High Pressure Fuel Pump and successfully repaired by a Spanish garage. The upshot of all this was that a 5 day trip through France and Spain lasted 3 weeks and both my wife and myself were shaking with fear every time we traveled. The Hymer which we had from new, broke down in France on Year 1 with an Injector connector problem, again Year 2 needing a new turbo, a water pipe coming off under the sink flooding everywhere on 2 separate occasions and then the Fuel Pump this year! This was on top of the ongoing electrobloc problem. In total it had cost us over £4000 during that time so it had to go. Fortunately for us the Hymer had not devalued as much as we thought so we were able to trade it in for a second hand Autotrail. Now with fingers crossed we are venturing back to Spain this coming winter, although we have decided to travel Portsmouth to Santander and avoid France completely!

Many thanks to all those members who offered me a lot of really good advice to try and find the electrical problems. I did follow all of these and had everything suggested checked. I replaced most things including the Electrobloc and display panel before the 8 breakdowns made us realise that the Hymer dream was over. We now look forward to the Autotrail fulfilling our retirement dreams.

Nick


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Best of luck with Autotrail, you need it after that nightmare.

Any motorhome can go wrong if you get a baddun, thats the problem, luck of the draw in some respects. Hymers are usually reliable and quality although i have heard a few reports of the electroblock reliability.

Paul.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Whilst I concede that the Electrobloc is a Hymer issue,I would say that the other faults were purely mechanical on the base vehicle. I had a similar catalogue,not as costly, on my last vehicle which was bought from new and based on a Fiat and it was an Autotrail. May I wish you many miles of trouble free motoring,the previous owner of your vehicle will have suffered and put it right.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

enjohn said:


> Hello all, I am at last back onto the forum following a really disastrous year. In one of my last posts, (http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-93665-.html) I referred to the continuous problems with the 12v electrical system in my Hymer A Class. I was at the 'Ending the Retirement Dream' stage as there was no apparent solution. Well, we thought the dream had ended after breaking down 8 times on our way down to Spain in January! Eventually, after being conned by 2 French garages in Montpellier (Sud Autos the worst, so avoid like the plague!) the fault was diagnosed to be the High Pressure Fuel Pump and successfully repaired by a Spanish garage. The upshot of all this was that a 5 day trip through France and Spain lasted 3 weeks and both my wife and myself were shaking with fear every time we traveled. The Hymer which we had from new, broke down in France on Year 1 with an Injector connector problem, again Year 2 needing a new turbo, a water pipe coming off under the sink flooding everywhere on 2 separate occasions and then the Fuel Pump this year! This was on top of the ongoing electrobloc problem. In total it had cost us over £4000 during that time so it had to go. Fortunately for us the Hymer had not devalued as much as we thought so we were able to trade it in for a second hand Autotrail. Now with fingers crossed we are venturing back to Spain this coming winter, although we have decided to travel Portsmouth to Santander and avoid France completely!
> 
> Many thanks to all those members who offered me a lot of really good advice to try and find the electrical problems. I did follow all of these and had everything suggested checked. I replaced most things including the Electrobloc and display panel before the 8 breakdowns made us realise that the Hymer dream was over. We now look forward to the Autotrail fulfilling our retirement dreams.
> 
> Nick


Nick,

Could you explain how a new vehicle with both base vehicle and habitation warranties can end up costing you £4,000 of your own money? Surely the Fiat (presumably) camper assist package would cover your recovery to a Fiat agent and the warranty for any repairs?

Best of luck with your new Autotrail - I hope it works out for you!


----------



## tonyblake (Apr 4, 2008)

Actually although I also have the electrobloc and just had the 2nod replaced, it was under Fiat warranty again. However, the Electrobloc is not confined to Hymer. far from it. It is an Electroblock manufacturing problem, not a Hymer problem. Hymer, along with quite a few reputable builders of motorhomes opted for the Electroblocs. EBL99 being pretty common but they go an entire range.
I appreciate you've had other serious problems and with just cause you have changed to Autotrail but don't blame Hymer for the Electrobloc. They have more issues as you know with your other things that went wrong.
I'm not sticking up for Hymer because I have one its just that particular problem is not exclusive to Hymer. Best of luck with your retirement too. Tony


----------

